# Humane Education?



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Are there any shelter workers, rescues, fosters, or educators here that are involved with Humane Education? We are getting ready to enlarge ours with the kids and I would love to get some new ideas from others. Did you put together your own educational program or use that of another organization? Also if so, did you apply and receive any grants or go only with your local community funding? Did you partner with any other group?


----------



## maxsmom1229 (Apr 12, 2007)

im not personally involved, but back home in NY there is a fabulous program that i remember visiting often with my school, and girl-scouts. they really cater to kids and are so super friendly im sure they wont mind sharing ideas and helping you expand your own program. they are called Bide-a-wee. i have no idea what that means... but they are a no kill shelter in Wantagh NY with separate facilities right next door for humane education. here is their website http://www.bideawee.org go on the top tabs click on "how we help" then click "learning centers" and it gives over views of classes and such. on the left hand side of the page at the bottom is contact us, and i would recommend contacting the Wantagh branch, but im sure anyone can help you. hope this helps. and good luck!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

HSUS has a whole line of Humane Education materials for children. I am not sure if you need to be a member to access it, and I believe they charge for most of it.
I have gotten hazy on details, but I think there are grant opportunities available. 
Sheilah


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

I will PM you a name from our Shelter. She may be able to start you off. : )


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

I happened to look through their material and grant and nothing there that I could use. The "grant" they offer is only toward the purchase of their materials. Thank you anyway.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

There is a recommended reading list on the UAN site - not sure how useful it is:
http://www.uan.org/index.cfm?navid=335

APHE has an interesting guideline:
http://aphe.org/

http://aphe.org/webdocuments/APHE%20Professional%20Guidelines.pdf


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Thanks for the links -- there is a couple of things in there that I want to look over again. 

We too have a reading program (though ours is a lot smaller







) but I love looking at what other organizations are doing as just about everything adds to future ideas. 

We are looking into grants and a couple of agencies that help by donating books to try to be able to give the kids a copy of one of the books that we use to take home with them. 

Here is a working goal that we have for our Humane Education: 
_To teach children to respect their companion dogs as living, feeling, and deserving creatures and by doing so make the connection to treating people in the same manner._


----------

